# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Tan BEFORE or AFTER workout?

## AandF6969

I'm going to go tanning twice a week to combat acne on my upcoming cycle (along with B5 and Mincocycline and twice daily showers) 

Is it better to tan before or after a workout? Definately grabbing a PWO shake right after the workout.

----------


## ttuPrincess

after your workout

----------


## AandF6969

Thats what i thought... thanks

----------


## pspcs83

you might as well go tanning while you're already sweaty anyways!

----------


## doctorcc

Not that tanning has anything to do with working out, but I'd tan prior to workout for one reason- it would warm up your muscles and joints for you.

----------


## ttuPrincess

yeah but then you have lotion all over you and it would make working out a little bit harder correct?

----------


## SwoleCat

> Not that tanning has anything to do with working out, but I'd tan prior to workout for one reason- it would warm up your muscles and joints for you.


Me too......u also sweat out a lot of SUB-Q water, allow your pre-workout supps to kick in (eca's, etc.), and you look nice N dark @ the gym. Once your workout is over, you can go home and eat/shower/etc....

I'd hate to lay in a booth all nasty/sweaty and attempt to put lotion on...........ugh..............

~SC~

----------


## Hooligan

agreed bump on before

----------


## MikeyZ23

I used to go after my workout after downing my pwo shake, but if you're training hard it is kinda gross to lay in your own sweat like that. I just never went before i started lifting because I don't like smelling like burnt chicken in the gym.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

tan before workout so the new melatonin can set in your skin...trust you i did that on my first cycle and got dark i tanned twice a week but in a tanning bed 20 minutes sumtimes i would go 3 times a week youll see a difference after about 4-6 weeks id say i miss those dayst hinking of running a similar cycle in2-3 months

----------


## kboxer

I think it makes you tired, just like being in the sun all day. I see my performance hindered.

----------


## The Massacre

Good stuff.

----------


## AVAGO

> Good stuff.




nice old post ya whore  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Tose22

Tanning after you workout will allow your skin to take in more UVA/UVB rays as your pores are opened more PWO. This will save alot of money b/c trying to tan with your pores closed and smoothe skin will take much longer than PWO. Try it!


-Tose

----------


## pyschomab

whats pwo mean !! and well i tan before i work out usually and i use lotion everwhere exept wear i have acne ! and im doing really good my acne is at a BIG MINIMUM!! IM SUPRISED THOUGH HAPPY AND MY GF LOVES IT!!! though it doesnt effect my work out to much to my knowledge expet if my hands are soft and slippery from that fuken lotion!!!

----------


## Tose22

PWO= Post Workout

----------

